# approved electrical



## ELLEN09US (Dec 3, 2014)

My electrical approved with 80% CD but I expected to resubmit 100% CD.... what should i do now?

Thanks!


----------



## north star (Dec 3, 2014)

*= * = * =*



Please help us help you by providing more details of your conundrum.

What is a CD ?

What standards & edition are you using ?

Design of what ?

Who is telling you to re-submit with 100% ?

What notes \ discrepancies did you receive back, ...if any ?

*= * = * =*


----------



## ELLEN09US (Dec 3, 2014)

I am the architect on a project. we already submitted the 80% construction documents and I thought it comes back with plan check corrections but it is approved. I dont know the difference between 80% and 100% construction document on this project as what electrical eng added to the drawings... I just know that it was not complete.

no one is asking me to resubmit, but i want to have the latest set of plan to be approved not 80% complete.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2014)

If there have been changes to the submitted plans, then they must be resubmitted for approval. Why did 80% drawings get submitted anyway? Should have been held until 100%.

Wish more architects cared like you.


----------



## north star (Dec 3, 2014)

*= $ = $ =*

ELLEN09US,

In some; maybe even a lot, of government project applications,

...there is a process of submitting plans at the 30%  point of completion,

...then moving on to the 65%, ...then on to the 95%, and finally at the

100% point.

Any discrepancies \ comments should be attached to \ accompany the

plans at each "point of completion".......I am told that that is the [ typical ]

protocol of reviewing each project.

Unless you have received some discrepancies \ comments , ...I will go

ahead and assume that you are compliant on your designed part of the

project plans.

*= $ = $ =*


----------



## ELLEN09US (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!!

actually I talked to the Eng and no changes from 80% CD!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2014)

So, you are golden!


----------



## north star (Dec 3, 2014)

*& ~ & ~ &*



ELLEN09US,

If you enjoyed your experience on this Forum, ...would you also

consider joining us by becoming a Sawhorse [  i.e. - a paid subscription

Forum member  ].

Also, ...please tell your area of influence about this exceptional

resource...........This is *THE BEST* Code related Forum on the internet,

...bar none ! 

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------

